

With Yelp Knockoff, Groupon’s Still Searching for Magic Bullet - orin_hanner
http://recode.net/2014/10/22/with-yelp-knockoff-groupons-still-searching-for-magic-bullet/

======
rjf1331
So more small businesses can be coerced into selling their products at 25% of
retail value in the name of "getting their name out there". Plus more clutter
in organic search results along with yelp, yellowpages, and thumbtack.

